# 1997 audi cabriolet



## Joe Jacobi (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello I am restoring my 1997 audi cabriolet and having trouble finding rear struts. any sugestions ?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Joe Jacobi said:


> Hello I am restoring my 1997 audi cabriolet and having trouble finding rear struts. any sugestions ?


The Audi lounge doesn't get a whole lot of traffic, but I'll try to help you out.

I've found Blauparts.com to be a good place to source older Audi parts, they are a pretty good bunch to deal with, and customer service was excellent. I've had some luck also with MJMAutohaus, but I've heard some horror stories about them, so I'd proceed cautiously there.

Hope that helps!


----------

